# Insurance



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Just recieved my car insurance renewal and it made think what the cheapeast insurance i have ever had and it was in 1966 3 pounds 2 shillings for a split screen morris minor which i bought for 10 pounds.This was with the Irish American insurrance based in Nottingham. What your cheapest car and insurance.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bilbaoman said:


> Just recieved my car insurance renewal and it made think what the cheapeast insurance i have ever had and it was in 1966 3 pounds 2 shillings for a split screen morris minor which i bought for 10 pounds.This was with the Irish American insurrance based in Nottingham. What your cheapest car and insurance.


Almost a third of the write-off value. If they insured 4 they would be quids in - thieving b*stards:surprise::laugh:


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

You are right they were thieving b*stards they went bust eleven months into my insurance but i sold the car for 20 pounds i did change the oil and put 4 new tyres onit which cost 1 pound from the scrap yard


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My first car was a semi automatic Standard 10, insured with the Prudential, car cost £100.00 no idea what the insurance was.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Almost a third of the write-off value. If they insured 4 they would be quids in - thieving b*stards:surprise::laugh:


But there are third party liabilities to be considered as well.:wink2:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I think my first car insurance was £100 which was about the same cost as the car, my first one, a Well worn Hillman Imp. This was around 1971 and if my memory is right the Co-op was the insurer.

Interesting topic as now that I think about it my recent policies on Mazda Mx5, our current Xtrail and Hyundai i10 all come in about £250 fully comprehensive (self and wife). Almost certainly my Imp policy would have been 3rd party, fire and theft which was considerably cheaper than comprehensive back then.

This would appear to point to insurance being another example of something that has become cheaper in real terms over the years, but this conclusion is based on my own experience and is not researched.

Davy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

No idea about insurance cost but my first car was a new Renault Dauphine at a cost of £365!:wink2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ah the infamous Dauphine!! I remember them well, with considerable hatred!! They were an absolute nightmare to do any work on. As the apprentice I ALWAYS got the sh**y jobs, and the Dauphine had more than its fair share of them!

As for the cost of my first insurance, my memory isn’t good enough (it was 48 years ago now) My current insurance is, in my tight fisted view, very reasonable indeed considering the car I drive.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As I remember the Dauphine had only 3 gears and no syncro on first. You had to stop to engage first or make lots of noise.
Plus as I remember the fan blades were very close to the rear grille. Heard storied of fingers being chewed by those blades.
Werne't they all red and used by mini cabs?



Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My first car was an Austin A35 van. Useful for carrying hay bales and horse tack. The driving instructor told me that if I could drive that I could drive anything  
Caused me no end of problems when I drove Chris's Corsair which was an automatic. This was because the A35 went faster with the choke out so I just drove the Corsair the same way! Of course this caused it to conk out on a regular basis, usually at cross roads!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wimin......................... ????


Ray.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

raynipper said:


> As I remember the Dauphine had only 3 gears and no syncro on first. You had to stop to engage first or make lots of noise.
> Ray.


No Ray, you should have learned to double de-clutch!>>>
Almost essential back then if you drove many cars from the thirties.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> My first car was an Austin A35 van. Useful for carrying hay bales and horse tack. The driving instructor told me that if I could drive that I could drive anything
> Caused me no end of problems when I drove Chris's Corsair which was an automatic. This was because the A35 went faster with the choke out so I just drove the Corsair the same way! Of course this caused it to conk out on a regular basis, usually at cross roads!


Ah, that brings back a memory, I bought a green one back in the 70s, a mate of mine was into haulage, and on his day off he got asked to do a little job, just one bale of wool across town, so we measured it and it was close, so we got it dropped down to be level with the floor of the van, and I backed onto it, a block of wood made it so we could push it right in to shut the door, off we went, it took us hours to get the bleeding thing out, as a screw in the floor of the van had ripped the sacking open and the bale exploded to fill the entire van, happy days, we got up to all kinds of mischief in that van, it cost us nowt and we paid too much, no idea what the insurance cost, not much I reckon.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

emmbeedee said:


> No Ray, you should have learned to double de-clutch!>>>
> Almost essential back then if you drove many cars from the thirties.


I was used to Scamel and ERF trucks where you had to double de clutch every gear. But the Dauphine was just so primitive. All the plasic controls felt like they were about to break.

Ray.


----------

